# what is it? mice id please



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

This mouse is from my pet type mice lines ! she looked just like a bew when she was younger but she has these moult lines and now looks like a roan rat!
any ideas what she is or if she is still a bew?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats just molting hon, though I see what you mean!!

She's not a BEW, she's a Black Eyed Cream, and could maybe be agouti based too with that molting.

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

My first thought was A/* ce/c.

What are her parents?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

ah black eyed cream! thank you .. and yep there is agouti in my pet lines 

Jack I am not sure on the parents of this one to be honist! there is a a bunch of pet mice in with a big old fawn buck.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

nice mouse tho, i have a Black eyed cream in my pet mice atm.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The mouting marks look like a '  ' face!!! :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> nice mouse tho, i have a Black eyed cream in my pet mice atm.


thank you  I have another two that are young and now I am wondering if they are bew or creams! 
the parents to them ones are champagne x black



Kallan said:


> The mouting marks look like a '  ' face!!! :lol:


it doe's does'nt it! :lol:


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

A little Photoshop adjustment on the contrast and it becomes perfectly clear that she is the _Phantomouse of the Opera_.. :shock:










Where is Rorschach when we need him.. :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That ROCKS!!! LOL

And they will most likely be creams Kelly... true BEW's only occur when the mouse is covered totally by white spotting, if niether of the parents are white marked, the chances are very slim the babies are BEW

W xx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

:lol: great photo shop 

that would mean that my new ones are also creams aswell then! only mum is broken and dad doesnt carry broken ( I think thats right isnt it?)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

black eyed creams as dark as that one are called stone.I know that one is a pet line but they are part and parcel of breeding exhibition creams and are bred from but can't be shown which is a pity because you get some really big typey ones.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally love the Stone colour! Is there a reason it can't be shown? Or is it just because its not popular?

W xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They can't be shown because they aren't distinct enough in their own right to be classed as a variety.If you want to submit a new variety of mouse for recognition it would have to be entirely different to what is already permissable.It's very difficult to get a new mouse colour passed.


----------

